# Mothering Responds to NY Anti-Cosleeping Campaign



## ChipiChipi (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello Cosleepers-

Many of you have already been talking about New York's anti-cosleeping campaign. Mothering is planning an event in New York between June 17 and June 25.

So let's put our heads together! We would like to hear about any events that are already in the works, about anyone who would like to participate and any other ideas that might help counter the negativity and fact-manipulation that this campaign represents.

Let's get organized and make a difference!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

This sounds awesome!

Will it most likely be in Albany?


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't be there but I'd love to help!! I like making brochures and things. Maybe if we gather info I can create one and send it to Mothering for the event?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Should this maybe get xposted to the NY/NJ/PA tribal area?


----------



## ChipiChipi (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you all for your enthusiasm. We'll keep you updated as things develop. Once we have things worked out a little more, I will post it in the tribal areas-- good idea!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

omg - how could anyone have an anti-cosleeping campaign!...what exactly woudl the benefit be? lol - Some people are really out there!

Wish I could join in - but theres a bit of a distance problem







hehe


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm so glad this is anti-anti co-sleeping activism is happening! I'm in NY, and I'd love to be a part of the campaign.

I think the problem is, the public health campaigns have to pander to the lowest common denominator, and be black/white without shades of gray. Distinctions are not being drawn between a planned, safe family bed with sober, caring adults and baby falling asleep on a couch with Uncle Drunky. It takes less ink to say "Don't co-sleep" than it does to say "Co-sleeping can be a safe and wonderful part of parenting, given that the following guidelines are followed (sober adults, firm surface, etc.) And this is conjecture, but I suspect that the crib-manufactures (JPMA) have a big stake in anti-cosleeping campaigns and $$ to lobby the gov't, to boot...

I could go on and on, but I'm sure y'all know this already (this is MDC, after all







)

Lets get 'em, mammas!!

-Katie, the well-rested co-sleeping mamma of 3 humans and too many fur babies.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Is anybody here from Ohio? I know that Ohio has had an anti-cosleeping campaign going on for some time, ("On their back. In the crib"), and you may want to research the counter-efforts going on there.

If you can keep your cool (good luck!), you may view an example of NY's propaganda here: 




Here's an Ohio-based piece: http://www.cantonrep.com/index.php?I...ubCategoryID=0


----------



## Cheri (Nov 9, 2002)

please visit co-sleepingsurvey.com to sign up as a SAFE cosleeper

and see a current list of anti cosleeping articles in the news.


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

Please let us know if there is anything we can help with! We're in Ithaca (we have a natural parenting store downtown) and would love to participate in any way. If we can host an event in Ithaca, we'd love to. But we would also be more than happy to travel to help with an event elsewhere!

Mandi


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Mandi.

I am in Ithaca too. I met you a month or so back in your fabulous store.









My personal belief is that dubbing this "fighting an anti-sleeping movement" is only going to raise more feelings of fear and anger. What we really want to do is share the compassion, health and beauty of what we know co-sleeping to be. I read the original email that went out outlining the movement and tucked in there was a line about people needing to be educated about safe co-sleeping techniques.

If we respond with rage then they get defensive and hold on even tighter b/c they feel under attack and most likely this is an ignorance/lack of education issue....not someone out to get us.

Maybe we could focus more on "Educating and Empowering through Safe Co-Sleeping" or something more to that empowering effect.


----------



## Poogles0213 (May 18, 2008)

Just wondering aloud here, but I wonder if any babies have died even when all the safe co-sleeping guidelines were followed?







:


----------

